# Memorial Day 2013 - QVIEW



## bpopovitz (May 26, 2013)

I started this Memorial Day party 6 years ago and it grows a bit every year.  This year 63 and 32 of that being kids under the age 10. I promised I would take pics of the smoke as it went, I did okay on the picture dept so here we go. I kept the pics small, sorry trying to minimize space. 

The party started at 4:00 on Saturday so I had to start prepping on Thursday with a  rub down of 4 pork shoulders. The rub was my version of a KC style rub originally from Emeril Lagasse. The salt is 1/6th of the original recipe as I have to watch my salt intake.  Honestly I think It's MUCH better with less salt and the family agrees. The "Tones" container contains my rub, they fit perfectly in my pantry so I recycle those containers.

1/4 cup paprika  24 g

2 tablespoons Essence 18 g (in lieu of this I'll add about 1 tbsp. of oregano and 1tbsp of Thyme)

1 tablespoons kosher salt

2 tablespoons onion powder 25 g

1 tablespoon granulated garlic 12 g

1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper 10 g

1 tablespoon chili powder 5 g

1 teaspoon mustard powder 3 g

1/2 teaspoon poultry seasoning 1 g

1/2 teaspoon ground ginger .5 g

1/4 teaspoon ground allspice

1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper













IMG_1525.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_1526.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_1527.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






Friday morning, into the smoker around 9:30. This pic is the 4 hour mark. IT 145. Smoker temp 260.













IMG_1528.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






120 chicken wings in brine. 60 will end up being cherry chipotle and 60 will end up being Apple Agave.

Brine - (From Tips Slaughterhouse brine)

3 gallons water, 

1/2 cup Kosher salt

1/2 cup sugar

4 tsp granulated garlic 

4 tsp onion powder

4 tsp of my rub

I split that brine in half and brined the chipotle and the apple wings separately. To the Sherry chipotle brine I added 1/2 cup Tones Southwest Chipotle seasoning and to the Apple brine I added 2 more tsp granulated garlic. Wings brined for about 10 hours. 













IMG_1529.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






Fatties (I went large on these fatties 3 lbs of sausage for each one.)

Chicken parm fatty

3 lbs Italian Sausage (from this recipe)

10 lbs ground Pork Butt 60% fat

3 tablespoons Sea Salt or Kosher Salt

2 tablespoons fresh Black Pepper,

coarsely ground

4 cloves Garlic finely minced

5 teaspoons Fennel seed

2 teaspoons Anise seed

1 tablespoon crushed Red Pepper

2 tablespoons finely chopped Sweet Basil

2 tablespoons Corn Sugar

2 teaspoon Citric Acid

½ teaspoons Coriander, ground

2 cups Water

Chill

4 chicken breasts cooked so I could shred in a little water, oregano, garlic.

Vodka cream sauce

 3 oz prosciutto sliced or cubed

 1 + 3 tablespoons olive oil

 1/2 cup finely chopped shallots  (about 1 tbsp finely chopped onion will work, vidalia would be great)

 1 + 1 tablespoons minced garlic

 1 (28-ounce) can peeled, crushed tomatoes, chopped, and their liquid

 1/2 teaspoon crushed pepper flakes

 3/4 cup Pepper Vodka  (recipe attached) or just mix 3/4 cup vodka with 1 toe finely minced garlic and 1 tsp crushed red pepper  flakes)

 1/2 cup heavy cream

Mixed shredded chicken and vodka sauce and layered on sausage.













IMG_1530.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






Provolone













IMG_1531.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






Forgot to take a pic of the rolled up parm.

Buffalo Chicken fatty.

3 lbs basil garlic chicken sausage from this recipe.

 3 lbs boneless skinless chicken thighs

 2 lbs boneless skinless chicken breasts

 2/3 cup fresh basil coarsely chopped.

 2 tsp salt (1/2 of original recipe)

 1 tbsp. ground black pepper

 1/2 cup fresh minced garlic

 1 tsp Nutmeg

 2 tsp sage

 1/2 tsp allspice

I cheated on the "buffalo chicken" I used premade and frozen breaded chicken tender, could not find "Buffalo Chicken Tenders"

Mild Buffalo Sauce

Ranch Dressing













IMG_1534.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






Provolone cheese













IMG_1535.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






Rolled up and ready to go into freezer before bacon wrap.













IMG_1536.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






No pics of the bacon weave until in the smoker....

Friday night, puling pork to foil IT was 165 @ 9:30 PM.  The shoulders were a bit on the small side but took forever.  Glad I started early on Friday. Last shoulder didn't finish until 8:30 Saturday morning.  I double checked my probes during the smoke, they were right on.  That pig must have worked out, must have had a lot of connective tissue to break down.













IMG_1532.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






Saturday morning, wings on the smoker. Used Apple and Hickory wood and smoker temp was 275.  Once I smoked the wings for 2.5 hours I removed to foil pans covered tightly and placed in a 190 degree oven until I was ready to glaze













IMG_1561.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






 Buffalo Chicken fatty in my new Akorn at about the 3 hour mark.













IMG_1566.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






Ribs are foiled at the top of the smoker (rib pics later) and chicken parm fatty in the foil pan, yep I had a fatty mishap and it broke in half so I had to put it in a pan.  Guests didn't mind it was gone before I even got in line.













IMG_1567.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






Also Saturday morning, rub ribs with my rub (recipe above). 3 slabs of baby back.  YUMMM. I used the 2.5 - 1.5 - 1 method, I should have gone a little longer in the foil.













IMG_1538.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






Wings ready to go on the grill. For the Cherry Chipotle I used 4 tbsp. melted butter and my Cherry Chipotle BBQ sauce to glaze with.

Cherry Chipotle BBQ sauce

 13 tablespoons butter

  4 medium onions, finely chopped

  5 cups cherry preserves ( 8 ounces)

  1-1 3/4 cup chipotle chiles in adobo, minced and seeded

  1 3/4 cups ketchup

  1 1/2 cups cider vinegar

For the Apple Agave I used 1 small jar apple jelly, 2 tbsp. agave nectar and 4 tbsp. melted butter.













IMG_1564.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






And served.













IMG_1568.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_1569.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013


















IMG_1570.JPG



__ bpopovitz
__ May 26, 2013






Thanks for reading.


----------



## papacurtis (May 26, 2013)

Awesome! If you don't mind i would like to be guest number 32 on the adult side next year. Great pics and post!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bpopovitz (May 30, 2013)

PapaCurtis said:


> Awesome! If you don't mind i would like to be guest number 32 on the adult side next year. Great pics and post! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, I think I've fully recovered from last week. I love smoking for people, this year was especially crazy as we are in the middle of trying to sell the house so there was an added layer of complexity.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2013)

Wow!!!

That's an awful lot of Fantastic looking vittles there!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## so ms smoker (May 30, 2013)

An awesome looking feed! Great job getting so much ready at one time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Mike


----------



## fpnmf (May 30, 2013)

Looks awesome!!!

  Craig


----------



## seenred (May 30, 2013)

Man, you put on quite a spread!  Everything looked delicious!  Nicely done...

Red


----------



## woodcutter (May 30, 2013)

Nice job on the food. Nice job on the thread as well......Thanks for posting!


----------



## bpopovitz (May 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  Everybody asks me "what is your secret weapon" I just reply SMF.  I've learned so much here, I just hope to share some of that knowledge with other newer members.   Now I just need to work on getting better pics for my q-view.  I brought in the oldest son this year to help that way I'm not getting my greasy fingers on the camera. Maybe I can use some of his pics for his 4h photography project this year...  Double duty.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 31, 2013)

Nice. I need a Photojournalist also. And a camera I haven't dropped several times.


----------

